

Primary German email providers will start to encrypt all email transmissions - junto
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sueddeutsche.de%2Fdigital%2Fdatenschutz-allianz-aus-telekom-gmx-und-webde-digitaler-briefumschlag-fuer-e-mails-1.1742663

======
junto
Summary: In the wake of the NSA spying scandal, the biggest German email
providers, GMX.de, Web.de and Deutsche Telekom have agreed to encrypt all
email communication, (I.e transport) by default.

Although your email content still isn't encrypted on their servers, at least
the transport encryption is a good start.

